# notchtop head



## DrifterSxS14 (May 21, 2004)

I posted about putting the SR20VET head on an older SR block to get the whole neo VVL thing. But how about putting the notchtop's VVL head from the S14 or the S15 ( which i believe both had) and slap it on the older black tops and redtops? I think that would work since the blocks are all the same form all the silvias. That would be a nice upgrade for the 180s or the S13s.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

This would probably do better in the 240 Section... Moving...


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

DrifterSxS14 said:


> I posted about putting the SR20VET head on an older SR block to get the whole neo VVL thing. But how about putting the notchtop's VVL head from the S14 or the S15 ( which i believe both had) and slap it on the older black tops and redtops? I think that would work since the blocks are all the same form all the silvias. That would be a nice upgrade for the 180s or the S13s.


S14/S15 heads had VTC not VVL.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

They are also nearly impossible (and then expensive) to source


----------

